# Was mache ich falsch****? Video rendern?



## Bigles (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!! 

Soo.. nach ca. 10 frustrierenden und nervenaufreibenden Stunden, hoffe ich mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen!

Ich habe meine Animation mit C4d gerendert, 600frames. Weil ich dachte die Qualität kann ich nachträglich ja noch immer verschlechtern habe ich die Frames im Tiff-Format mit Auflösung 1440x900 gerendert. 1.15GB Daten waren das Ergebnis die ich nun mit meiner Demoversion von Adobe zu einem Video zusammenfügen wollte. 
Nun das erste Video machte ich ohne Qualitätseinschränkungen, was mein PC beim abspielen mit ca. 1fps quittierte. Also stellte ich Qualität auf 60% und halbierte die Auflösung. Das funktionierte dann einigermassen. Dennoch ist meine Ausgabedatei im .mov-Format 110mb gross und auch hiert kommen beim abspielen vereinzelte Ruckler vor. 
Danach habe ich dann halt das ganze nochmals gerendert diesemal als jpeg frames mit Auflösung 1024x7xx. Datenmenge war 50mb.. okee.. rendere ich meinen Film und das .avi-file ist sage und schreibe 1.1GB gross? Und natürlich stockte auch das beim abspielen...

Was mache ich falsch? 
1. Wie kann aus Frames à 50mb (also alle 600Frames zusammen sind 50mb gross) ein File (dass ja aus den gleichen Frames besteht) mit Grösse 1.1GB entstehen? 2. Warum kann ich auf meine PC jeden HD-Film haarscharf ansehen aber mir nicht ein Video rendern in Auslösung 1024x7xx dass nicht stockt? 

Ich wäre sehr froh falls mir jemand helfen könnte. Bin echt langsam am Verzweifeln.. 
Liebe Grüsse / Frohe Weihnachten
Bigles


----------



## hancobln (24. Dezember 2010)

Benutz einfach entsprechende Codecs!
Ein Avi ist nicht gleich ein HD-Film,  nur weil die Auflösung entsprechend hoch ist. Insbesondere HD-Filme benötigen für flüssiges Abspielen ein eigenes Format!


----------



## Bigles (25. Dezember 2010)

Hmm.. aber was muss ich dann genau anders machen? Den Vergleich habe ich ja nur gebracht um zu zeigen dass es nicht an der Computerleistung liegen kann, dass ein Bildschirm grosser Film, scharf abgespielt werden kann. 
Bzgl Codecs? Was für ein Codec fehlt mir dann? Welchen würdest verwendest du? 
Ich suche einfach eine kleine Anleitung.. so so und so rendern/zusammenfügen und es funktioniert!  Habe nicht wirklich was im Netz gefunden. 

Vielen Dank aber schonmal für die Antwort!! 
Gruss Bigles


----------



## hancobln (26. Dezember 2010)

Bei Avi wären z.B. Divx oder Xvid vernünftige Codecs zum komprimieren der Dateien.
Ebenso wäre mpeg4 als Container durchaus angebracht.
Ein wenig nachlesen wirst Du dann schon selbst müssen. Schließlich weißt nur Du, wofür Du die Videos benutzen möchtest.


----------



## Freakt (30. Dezember 2010)

Als erstes würde ich schon mal alle Bilder einzelnd rausrendern und nicht direkt als avi oder mov.
Die kannst du dann mit entsprechenden Einstellungen "Virtual Dub" zusammenfügen, dann hast du schon mal die volle Qualität als avi Film, der ist dann meist recht groß in der Datenmenge.
Ich habe mir einmal das Programm AVS Video Converter zugelegt, hat glaube ich in der Vollversion
19;- EUro gekostet, kann man runterladen und mit PAYPAL zahlen. 
Dort schmeiße ich meine Videos immer rein und lasse sie in bester Qualität ins gleiche Format convertieren und shcon kommt die Überraschung...: aus 1,5 GB werden plötzlich nur wenige MB und 
die Videos sind noch immer mit 720p oder 1080p als HD und ohne ruckeln abspielbar.

Vielleicht irre ich mich auch, aber für mich war das bisher die beste Variante, vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## hancobln (31. Dezember 2010)

Bigles hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe meine Animation mit C4d gerendert, 600frames. Weil ich dachte die Qualität kann ich nachträglich ja noch immer verschlechtern habe ich die Frames im Tiff-Format mit Auflösung 1440x900 gerendert. 1.15GB Daten waren das Ergebnis die ich nun mit meiner Demoversion von Adobe zu einem Video zusammenfügen wollte.


 


Freakt hat gesagt.:


> Als erstes würde ich schon mal alle Bilder einzelnd rausrendern und nicht direkt als avi oder mov.


 
Macht der TE doch schon.



Freakt hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir einmal das Programm AVS Video Converter zugelegt, hat glaube ich in der Vollversion
> 19;- EUro gekostet, kann man runterladen und mit PAYPAL zahlen.
> Dort schmeiße ich meine Videos immer rein und lasse sie in bester Qualität ins gleiche Format convertieren und shcon kommt die Überraschung...: aus 1,5 GB werden plötzlich nur wenige MB und
> die Videos sind noch immer mit 720p oder 1080p als HD und ohne ruckeln abspielbar.



Dass das dann das Selbe Format ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln! Auch wenn ein Avi hinten dran steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch das selbe avi ist - da gibt es ja noch die diversen Codecs - und das bedeutet wiederum, dass das Video komprimiert wird (ansonsten wäre eine Größenänderung ja auch in keinster Weise zu erklären).

Womit man diese Größenänderung nun herbeiführt - ob mit AVS Video Converter, oder ob man das gleich in AE oder Virtual Dub angibt (ja, das geht!), das ist dann letztendlich wumpe.

Insofern solltest Du bei AVS mal nachsehen, welche Komprimierungsmethode bei Dir da eingestellt ist. Das ist dann mit Sicherheit ein Xvid oder Divx-Format.


----------



## Freakt (2. Januar 2011)

mit AE oder Premiere Pro bekomme ich immer nur riesen Datein raus, oder kleine Datein mit schlechter Qualität, da konnte mir noch keiner weiter helfen.
Mit AVS bekomme ich H.264, DIVX oder auch mpeg4 u.s.w. ich bin einfach damit zufrieden, ob es richtig ist oder auch nicht und schnell geht es auch noch. Wie auch immer, es war nur eine Anregung.


----------



## hancobln (2. Januar 2011)

Freakt hat gesagt.:


> mit AE oder Premiere Pro bekomme ich immer nur riesen Datein raus, oder kleine Datein mit schlechter Qualität, da konnte mir noch keiner weiter helfen.
> Mit AVS bekomme ich H.264, DIVX oder auch mpeg4 u.s.w. ich bin einfach damit zufrieden, ob es richtig ist oder auch nicht und schnell geht es auch noch. Wie auch immer, es war nur eine Anregung.


 
Dann hast Du in Premiere oder AE noch nicht die richtigen Einstellungen getroffen. Das lässt sich dort nämlich genauso einstellen.


----------



## smileyml (2. Januar 2011)

Ich habe es mal in das entsprechende Videoforum geschoben, da es mit C4D ja weniger zu tun hat. Hier kann sicher noch schneller geholfen werden


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Januar 2011)

Prinzipiell muss man erstmal verstehen, dass AVI oder auch MOV schlicht und einfach sogenannte Containerformate sind. Das heißt, das sind nur große Kisten, in die man dann reinlegen kann, was man will.

Speichert man unkomprimiertes Video z.B. in einer AVI Datei ab, dann wird diese Datei riesig groß, wie ja schon festgestellt wurde. Qualitativ wäre das die beste Variante, aber man würde erstens gerne ein wenig Speicherplatz sparen und außerdem sind die Festplatten vermutlich nicht schnell genug, diese Datenmassen bei der Wiedergabe zu lesen.

Also muss dieses Problem beseitigt werden. Videodatei muss kleiner gemacht werden, ohne dabei zuviel Qualität zu verlieren. Wir benutzen also einen Codec, eine große mathematische Trickkiste, die viele Informationen in erstaunliche kleine Dateien packen kann. Codecs sind wirklich kleine Wunderwerke, es gibt verflixt viele davon und alle haben so ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Die eigentliche Aufgabe für den geneigten Videoproduzenten ist also, rauszufinden welchen Codec man für sein Endprodukt verwenden soll. Das hängt u.a. davon ab, auf welchem Medium das Video verteilt werden soll. DVD? BluRay? Internet? Mac? Windows? Alles? usw. usw.
Wenn die Sache dann auch noch gewerblich ist, dann kommen auch noch Lizenzfragen dazu, die durchaus eine Rolle spielen können.


Fazit:
Du hast mit dem Rendern von Einzelbildern alles richtig gemacht. Du hast mit der Erstellung eines unkomprimierten AVI ebenfalls alles richtig gemacht. Das ist dein Master.
Jetzt musst du uns verraten, für welchen Verwendungszweck du das Video encoden möchtest und schon können wir konkrete Vorschläge machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

